# Change in behavior



## keiki9602 (Jan 5, 2015)

This forum helped me with all my questions about being first time V owners....our patience was definitely tested, but we love our Joey to no end.

Joey is our 22 month old male V. Up until about maybe 3 months ago, we had no problems with him playing with other dogs at the dog park, local park, and daycare. He is a very social dog and loves to run and play "tag" with other dogs. Now when my husband takes him to the dog park he needs at least a 5 minute warming up time. He used to run into the park as if he was greeting everyone hello and letting them know he was there. Now he needs to warm up to the park and he is snapping at dogs that he has played so well with in the past and doesn't seem to be the warm friendly dog that all the owners have grown to love. One owner even asked us if everything was "ok" with him. He has never bitten another dog or human but we don't want it to ever get to that point.

At daycare he would get overly aggressive because he wanted to play with all the dogs. But now is only with the dogs 30 minute play sessions at a time. He starts to get toy aggressive and the staff has said that he starts to show his teeth before he gets into the playroom. Which is a concern to us because that is outside of his personality / character. 

We are lucky that he has a "sister" from a previous litter (same parents) that lives within walking distance from us. He has never shown aggression towards her and right now seems to be the only dog he "tolerates" with the exception of 2 or 3 at the dog park.

Nothing has changed for him as far as his diet and routine. My husband takes him to the park and dog park like clock work. At this point I think Joey knows how to tell time. Joey is never left alone. He is always with someone. If we aren't able to take him to where we are going...he gets to go to grandma and grandpas house, which he loves.

Any advice would be welcomed. Has anyone else's V had this type of behavior during this age???


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ke - PIKE is my 4th male V - all of them at some time decided they were the Alpha male - time 2 get out the check cord - retrain HERE ! - time outs - you need 2become the leader of the pack once again !!!! everything in your Vs' life belongs 2 U - including time off lead


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess I look at it a little different than most dog owners.
As very young kids we throw caution to the wind, and will play with just about anyone that's close by. We also think nothing about danger. As we begin to mature, we start picking our friends, and choosing who we don't care to hang around.
I see no difference in the dogs that have been in my life.
They will play with every dog as puppies.
As they get older they play with the other dogs they like, and need to learn to tolerate (not play with) the ones they do not. While it was fun for them to play tug a war with unknown dogs as pups, they now only want to share their toys with dogs they like.The teenage stage is where they get pushy, Leave it, and Here, starts to take place with a more formal type of training. By training this, you can recall your dog if play is not going well.


----------

